# Got a question



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey all,
I need an opinion. Tonight I was out combining sunflowers. There is some plots land across the county road from my section. The road runs North and South and the plots land is on the East side. I made two passes along the country road and was combining from the West side towards the county road. I saw 3 "cappers" standing in my field and the rest of their party were pushing the plots land towards the county road. I stopped and asked one of the gentleman, that was standing by my No Hunting sign, what he was doing? Right away he gave me an attitude. I asked them to move across to the Plots side of the county road. I proceeded to combine and came around a second time and one of them were in the sunflowers, shot a bird and was running to his pickup. I called the warden. Now, if they would have asked, I would have let them hunt the whole section. My question is, what would you have done. Am I the a#$hole? Just looking for some input.
Thanks :wink: 
:wink:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What are your flowers running?

To answer your question, call the warden right away.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The people that were hunting your posted land are the a$$holes, not you!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You were in the right for sure.


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys.
blhunter3, I just started cutting this morning, but my best guess would be somewhere around 1800lbs.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

You did the right thing. I would have probably called the warden and the sheriff and let the first one that got there take care of the situation. Did the warden show up in time to get the guy?


----------



## donaldcolvin (Oct 29, 2009)

i had the same thing happen to me i was fishing though it was my first time at this sweet spot and i had came across the bridge from the opposet side and the owner had come we got there around 7 we were catfishing and he had wanted to b a jackass and come over yelling threatining us that he was going to call the cops and that he was going to beat us both up but we were nice to him. but we did pick up and leave. he had told us that there were posted sighns all over but we didnt see them at all cause we had come from the opposet side of where they were posted we were not hurting anything. WAT YOU THINK ABOUT THIS ONE. :******: :huh: oke: :sniper: uke: :******:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You did the right thing...


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Good for you- I ALWAYS Ask permission, If a Man says no., I don,t question it and say thanks anyway- You did the right thing!!

Oh! by the way, what is a Capper??


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

You are not the bunghole. They should have moved over when asked.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Sounds pretty clear cut to me. I think you did right thing.

How wet are your flowers? Haven't started on ours yet, still very wet.


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks guys,
sonic, we call a capper someone who posts up one end of the field while someone pushes the birds towards them.
ND decoy, the flowers are 9%. Had to have them checked twice cause I didn't believe it.  
I have an update to this story I will post tonight. :lol: Have to get to work.
Shan


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Our flowers are dry enough to got after too, but we have to get the beans first.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You did nothing wrong...these are the jerks that ruin it for everyone.

Whatever happened to common sense of some people? Like you said, they were literally standing next to your no hunting sign on your ground...it shouldn't have needed an explanation.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

screw those guys....it's your land. You did the right thing.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

You did the right thing. Good idea to ask them to leave first but since they didnt listen call the warden, people need to learn.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

laite319 said:


> The people that were hunting your posted land are the a$$holes, not you!!!


 ha very true..... :beer:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

huntingtim08 said:


> You did the right thing. Good idea to ask them to leave first but since they didnt listen call the warden, people need to learn.


I agree, keep a video camera in the combine, could work for the fine.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

ndfarmboy said:


> Thanks for the input guys.
> blhunter3, I just started cutting this morning, but my best guess would be somewhere around 1800lbs.


--curious, where are you located & what variety of flowers are you combining?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*Tonight I was out combining sunflowers.*

Profile says ND.

 Al


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Bretts,
I am from Mott. The flowers are Croplan 308. I believe they have changed #'s now. I think they are 3008 or 3308 now. To do an update on this situation, The people that I turned in were staying at my neighbors bed and breakfast. So........, now I have them PO'D at me!!! Good Times
Love pheasant season!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

ndfarmboy said:


> Bretts,
> I am from Mott. The flowers are Croplan 308. I believe they have changed #'s now. I think they are 3008 or 3308 now. To do an update on this situation, The people that I turned in were staying at my neighbors bed and breakfast. So........, now I have them PO'D at me!!! Good Times
> Love pheasant season!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


Dirve the combine around the bed and breakfast a few times! They might understand it better then!! :lol:


----------



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks for returning message , I have run coyotes with trail hounds for 50 years ,I never used callar,but it sounds like fun. Im from Medford Wi and just retired please call if you have time cell 715-905-0319 or 715-427-3442 thanks. Dave Brehm


----------

